# Garage threshold seals



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

My garage faces north and has a very poor quality up and over door which leaves reasonable gaps along the bottom when closed. Consequently, during winter storms, it regularly lets a fair amount of water in. 

I fitted a brush-style strip along the bottom which worked fairly well for a while but has now worn away. 

In order to prevent further “flooding”, can anyone recommend anything? I’ve seen the Stormguard ones on Screwfix website but wondered if anyone has any experience with them, or similar. 


Merry Xmas!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I have something similar to this fitted to my double garage with roller door and it does a great job of keeping water and wind-driven debris out of my garage...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Threshold-...t=&hvlocphy=1007350&hvtargid=pla-835790200515

There are several similar versions from a variety of retailers, so I'm sure you could find a profile with the height to suit your needs.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got similar and get mice in occasionally.
Stormguard do a rubber threshold that you stick to the floor that I've been considering versus the brush or rubber ones that fit to the door.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I've recently fitted the storm guard rubber threshold seal from screwfix to my garage. 
Good bit of kit. Easy to cut to size and easy to fit.
If you buy one take it out of the box and leave in somewhere warm to make it more pliable when fitting. I left mine in the airing cupboard for 2 days.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## San21 (Dec 20, 2018)

I’ve just bought the one mentioned by Shl-Kelso from amazon . I chose this as you can select the required length. I haven’t fitted it yet but it’s is rolled out on the floor and certainly reduces the draft in my garage


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Any thoughts on which prep to use on the floor prior to fitting ?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01II2JZP2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is good value for those blessed with a double garage 
I'm also looking at what to fit around the frame to upgrade the weather protection any suggestions?


----------

